# Achilles ATR Sport Tires??



## beandip (Dec 1, 2009)

I haven't been able to find that many reviews on this brand "Achilles". Has anyone heard of this brand of tires? If so pros and cons...


----------



## beandip (Dec 1, 2009)

this is the ebay decription.. 

4 NEW TIRE ACHILLES ATR __$219.47__ 
225/40/ZR18 

Tire Specifications 
Current Size 
Product Code Display Name Load Rating Speed Rating Sidewall Ply Rating UTQG Load Capacity¹ Maximum Inflation² Mileage Warranty 
1301278402 225/40ZR18 XL ATR SPORT 92 W 400 AA A 1389 50 
¹ Load capacity in pounds (lbs) | ² Maximum inflation pressure in PSI 


Features 
* Advanced offset design maximizes energy transfer to the road 
* Computer aided design on profile * Mud and snow rated 
* UTQG 400 AA A 
* Wide steel belt 

Benefits 
* Provides excellent all-weather traction and resists hydroplaning 
* Excellent comfort, steering response and a comfortable, quiet ride 
* For year round driving conditions 
* Excellent cornering capabilities, reducing slippage and improved braking


----------



## tuckNroll20th (Dec 8, 2007)

i was looking at these tires as well, let me know what you find out about them?!


----------



## beandip (Dec 1, 2009)

Disasterpiece999 
Scooby Newbie
Member#: 92773
Join Date: Aug 2005
Chapter/Region: SCIC 
Location: SoCal
Vehicle:'03 20g'd Bugeye Black
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I've got a set of Achilles tires on my car right now. Reason I got them was they were dirt cheap, looked decent and had 400 tred wear. These tires are good as a street tire nothing wrong with that. If I was going to the track I'd throw on my RT-615's but using these on the street is a waste. 

*******************************************

cliffj 
Scooby Newbie
Member#: 221956
Join Date: Aug 2009 Research It/Make A Decision 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Well, I put a set of Achilles Platinums on my vehicle today. On another forum 2 guys were having a raging debate about the good vs. bad on these tires. Even though these tires are relatively new to North America they do have a racing pedigree in Europe, and they very well exceed the standard American standards for compliance. So why look a gift horse in the mouth? Everybody pays the price for being the new kid on the block. But what if the new kid turns out to be world champ?

I remember when the big American tire brand was shredding all over the place, don't you? Forcing a recall from the major American auto manufacturers {which aren't so big these days}. That's what happens when you get complacent.

Me, I'll put my faith in a relatively new player who wants to build customer loyalty. And in good faith I'll continue to post here as the miles go by, and give you an HONEST opinion about what these tires are worth.


----------



## beandip (Dec 1, 2009)

*Sugarphreak*
I picked a set of these tires up from Bob a few months ago, I didn't want to wear out my RE-11's doing daily driving so I needed a second set of tires.

The only thing I noticed about them is they do have a bit of road noise that comes in around 30-50km, but that is it. The road noise at 50km and 100km is pretty much the same. It isn't unreasonable & unless you go to maybe a Continental or a softer Bridgestone you are going to get this road noise with most other tires anyway.

Performance and traction wise they are pretty good; infact better than most touring tires IMO. They handle equally well in the rain and with a higher treadwear rating they should last at least three or four summers for me.

But again as a budget tire for getting around on you really can't beat them. They are a good buy for daily driving IMO 
***********************


----------



## beandip (Dec 1, 2009)

I have had these on for a few weeks. They are super quiet and have an amazing ride.


----------



## 03gleye (May 8, 2010)

anyone else run theses?


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

beandip said:


> I have had these on for a few weeks. They are super quiet and have an amazing ride.


 on what specs?


----------



## 3GFX (Dec 1, 2011)

Resurrecting this old thread..... 


Any new updates reviews? They'd set me back $150 a tire on 1010tires.com where they have excellent reviews (225/35/19). 

Thoughts?


----------

